# rural voters are ‘core threat to our democracy’



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Well according to MSNBC host Joy Reid, we are a threat to our democracy.

https://www.agdaily.com/lifestyle/msnbc-host-says-rural-voters-are-core-threat-to-our-democracy/


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Glad to be part of this supposed threat. Just wish there were more of us.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I guess if they think we are a threat because we want higher levels of personal responsibility, more accountability for a person's actions, better levels of education, more freedoms, and so forth, then they're right.

Ralph


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes we are a threat on "West Coast-East Coast", metro-democracy. Hopefully that will be a lesson learned in 2020.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Just shows to go ya what kinda news media nitwits are out there (and a lot of others for that matter).

How can we be a theeat to "democracy"... we are not a "democracy"; were a "representative republic". 
A democracy is two wolves and 1 sheep voting on what's for supper. A democracy is 2 guys in a dark alley and 1 girl walks by; they all get to vote on who has sex. 
We are getting awful close to a democracy... 
I should/could continue my rant, but on cell phone for a moment between tasks (there are millions on welfare depending on us rural knuckle-draggin neandrethal meatheads to keep this democracy afloat), so i had better get back to work

Mark


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Let's see her feed her fat ass on rainbows and snuggle hugs. Shoulda picked my own damn cotton.....

Yep, I'm getting much more cynical and bitter towards people every day.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

If we are such a threat to them city dwellers, what are they going to eat without us; starve. I bet most of them have now clue where their food comes from.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

CowboyRam said:


> If we are such a threat to them city dwellers, what are they going to eat without us; starve. I bet most of them have now clue where their food comes from.


Well, it comes from Wal-Mart. Right?


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

glasswrongsize said:


> Just shows to go ya what kinda news media nitwits are out there (and a lot of others for that matter).
> 
> How can we be a theeat to "democracy"... we are not a "democracy"; were a "representative republic".
> A democracy is two wolves and 1 sheep voting on what's for supper. A democracy is 2 guys in a dark alley and 1 girl walks by; they all get to vote on who has sex.
> ...


 I don't think it's limited to just the media nitwits


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/266038556504494082


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

stack em up said:


> Let's see her feed her fat ass on rainbows and snuggle hugs. Shoulda picked my own damn cotton.....
> 
> Yep, I'm getting much more cynical and bitter towards people every day.


13427813_1109257529147380_1284762374362253361_n by Marty Lappin, on Flickr


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

The meme I posted isn't that far off, not that long ago seen a lady going the wrong direction thru a roundabout.


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

CowboyRam said:


> If we are such a threat to them city dwellers, what are they going to eat without us; starve. I bet most of them have now clue where their food comes from.


This goes along with thread elsewhere on here dealing with all the young yuppys that are going to show us *******/hillbilly/fossils how to be sustainable.

Something on another board I read,a young Canadian thought he would make a good farmer if only someone would let him have what it took to get started. But of course he could see no reason to have to get out of bed before noon. If I remember he was 30+ year old college student living in mom's house. But he did have success keeping a house plant alive several months.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Ray 54 said:


> Something on another board I read,a young Canadian thought he would make a good farmer if only someone would let him have what it took to get started. But of course he could see no reason to have to get out of bed before noon. If I remember he was 30+ year old college student living in mom's house. But he did have success keeping a house plant alive several months.


I had a friend when I lived in Chicago who was a psychologist and taught at Notre Dame. He said his biggest group of patients and the most screwed up where the 4 year olds still living at home, rent free, mommy doing their laundry and cooking their meals, daddy baling them out when they couldn't pay their bills or got in trouble.

Ouch!

Ralph


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

The sad thing is it is not anything new. My grandfather had a milk route in the Chicago area in the early 1920's, and he had people on his route that thought that chocolate milk came from a chocolate cow. It is just a new generation of idiots.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

rjmoses said:


> I had a friend when I lived in Chicago who was a psychologist and taught at Notre Dame. He said his biggest group of patients and the most screwed up where the 4 year olds still living at home, rent free, mommy doing their laundry and cooking their meals, daddy baling them out when they couldn't pay their bills or got in trouble.
> 
> Ouch!
> 
> Ralph


40 yr olds?


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

rjmoses said:


> I had a friend when I lived in Chicago who was a psychologist and taught at Notre Dame. He said his biggest group of patients and the most screwed up where the 4 year olds still living at home, rent free, mommy doing their laundry and cooking their meals, daddy baling them out when they couldn't pay their bills or got in trouble.
> 
> Ouch!
> 
> Ralph


My "4" and 3 year olds still lives with us but they take their laundry to the washer in the morning and puts it away after preschool. Already got them running vacuum and setting table too????

Probably meant "40" year olds. ????
When I turned 20 and bought a place with my brother I was glad to leave home. Some of my friends are in their 30's and 40's and never moved out. Couldn't imagine doing that. Moved in with my folks for two months while we gutted and renovated our house and that was too long.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

CowboyRam said:


> If we are such a threat to them city dwellers, what are they going to eat without us; starve. I bet most of them have now clue where their food comes from.


We have a saying around here (may be where you live, too)
Goes something like this: "Everyone hates ********....till they need something fixed"

Joy Reid is a communist (liberal) and she's a retard.

You know, we need to start calling liberals and democrats what they really are, communists and socialists.
They need a perpetual grievance industry full of victim groups (mostly created out of thin air) or they'd be irrelavant. Comes from the old days of Russia where the Czars treated people like shit and they rightfully rose up and killed the Czar. These bums think its like that today in the US today LOL.
Look at this latest victim democrat senator who wont meet Trump in Mississippi (its all over the news), he's still living in the 60's, marching in Selma. He probably thinks there's still black and white drinking fountains.
He tries so hard to create more "victims", if he didn't, he'd just be another old liberal in the dust heap.
Thank God most of these losers, like Pelosi and Harry Reid are aging-out of relevance. Only problem is, there's a plethora of new "victims" in line, like Joy Reid, or Colin Kaepernick to take their place.


----------

